# Where can I buy try/buy Blueridge guitars??



## Ricardo (Jun 21, 2009)

Where can I buy try/buy Blueridge guitars?? I'm in a Toronto suburb, and the only store that seems to have them is Steves Music, but they are out of the BR-163 that I want to try before buying.... are there any other online sites as well? Has anyone tried blueridgeguitars.ca before? looks kind of sktechy....

Any reccomendations would be helpful. Thanks!

edit : oops i meant buy and try not buy/try/buy clumsy me...


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

Capsule Music usually has a number of them in stock. Check their website or give them a call.

TD


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

try this site .. I bought mine thru him couple of years ago.. great to deal with.

G
Welcome


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I've seen/tried them at the Interesting Music Shoppe in Wilfrid (near Pefferlaw/Cannington). Its a bit of a drive from Markham, but might be worth it if you want to actually put your hands on one. I'd call to make sure he has a couple in stock before you go though.


----------

